# Noob Help with tv2 setup



## billbot (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a HD DVR that is now working fine. I moved the DVR from one wall to another and for some reason ever since I cannot get a clean signal to tv2. I am not familiar with diplexers and not sure how to hook this all back up. At the time I disconnected everything, I thought the diplexers were splitters and didn't pay much attention to how it all went together. I do get a very noisy signal to tv2. The picture is very poor. How do I hook my system back up to get a clear picture to tv2? 

If needed I can be more technical with descriptions of hardware. For the time being I figured this is good enough.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

We need to know how many things that look like splitters there are and what the markings say that they are. Chances are you have both a separator and a diplexer.

Try this diagram: http://www.solidsignal.com/dishnetwork/DISH_Pro-DISH_Pro_Plus_Diagrams/DistributionExample7.pdf

In the future you should at least ask what's important before you start tearing things apart. It isn't rocket science, but it isn't like finger painting either.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

It would be helpful to know who your DBS provider is and have this thread moved to that provider thread, accordingly.

Also, FYI, "good enough" _isn't_.


----------



## billbot (Aug 6, 2009)

I apologize for the confusion. :grin: Next time I will post in the correct forum. I figured if I post in this forum my post would get more exposure than a more specific forum only for my satellite provider.

I have a dish network system. The DVR is a vip622. Not sure what model the dish is at this time (the kids are playing wii and the tv is tied up).

I am looking at the diagram that was referenced earlier. It is very helpful and I think I will be able to fix my problem based off of that. Thanks for the help!

I will post later after I get a chance see if the diagram works for me.


----------



## billbot (Aug 6, 2009)

OK thanks a lot harsh - your help is greatly appreciate. I modified the diagram in your link to work for me. Basically what I did is just install a diplexer directly to the cable running to tv2. I know this is probably not an ideal setup, but it works. Eventually when it is no longer summer and the attic is not a death trap, I will run the proper cabling so that I do not have to put a diplexer before each of the tv2s we have. Thanks again for your help. I have a much better understanding of how diplexers work now.

Just one question though not meaning to change the topic just curious. Is it "OK" for me to use the satelite signal cable to send the uhf/vhf signal back throughout the house? I did not notice any kind of interference but I suspect that this is not an optimal way to hook my system up. However, at this time this is the only way for me to connect the system from the location the DVR is now at.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

"Backfeeding" the distribution signal from a Duo receiver is relatively common, but you must consider that everything you install in the cable line reduces the signal strength and to some extent, the cable's ability to conduct the DC current necessary to power the dish and any passive switchgear.


----------



## billbot (Aug 6, 2009)

Alright sound good enough for now. As long as backfeeding will not cause any harm to any components then I will not worry about it. When I do get a chance I will definitely install another cable to prevent any issues in the future.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Congrats! Another useful saying is "Whatever works, works!"


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

Diplexing, or back feeding the TV2 signal on the sat feed is almost standard practice on Dish systems. A fuzzy picture on the TV2 side is more often then not caused by a bad fitting, splitter, or barrel connector. I have seen bad diplexors before, but usually they go bad on the sat side. Not saying it's not inpossable on the UHF/VHF side though.


----------

